# SPI Tarpon 9/7



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

Went with Bryan again and went 1 for 2. Here are a couple pics. Went about 90lbs. The Wildside also caught one about 125lbs.


----------



## TokioTX (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice pics. We were on the Wildside and forgot the camera. The only pics I have have are cell phone pics of my wife fighting the fish. Took her a little over 30 minutes. She was really nervous as she had a nice crowd watching when she got the fish to the boat. An off duty game warden was there and took some pictures. If I get those pics I'll post them up.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

I thought that was you but wasnt sure. If i get the other pictures from Bryan ill email em to you.
Good Job.


----------



## TokioTX (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

